# E3 2010 Conference Times and Live Streams



## luke_c (Jun 14, 2010)

If you are interested in following E3 conferences live, you will find the times and streaming links below. If you can't be bothered with all the links, you can also use YouTube's E3 channel which should be broadcasting all conferences!

*Monday June 14th*







 - 18:30 GMT - Start in other time zones - Live stream: *(1)* *(2)*



*GBAtemp Write-up*







 - 22:00 GMT - Start in other time zones - Live stream: *(1)* *(2)*


*Tuesday June 15th*







 - 01:00 GMT - Start in other time zones - Live stream: *(1)* *(2)*







 - 17:00 GMT - Start in other time zones - Live stream: *(1)* *(2)* *(3)*







 - 20:00 GMT - Start in other time zones - Live stream: *(1)* *(2)* *(3)*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2010)

excellent work


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 14, 2010)

Gametrailers have been far better and more reliable in recent years than Gamespot.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 14, 2010)

it's 1:30am here in the Philippines for Microsoft later.

12mn for Nintendo's Conference tomorrow (technicallay the day after, Wednesday 12am, June 16th)


----------



## naruses (Jun 14, 2010)

Could you add am and pm to the time cause im not sure and i dont know a lot about timezones.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 14, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Could you add am and pm cause im not sure and i dont know a lot about timezones.


24 hour clock, how can you not tell?


----------



## Costello (Jun 14, 2010)

naruses: you can click the links next to the times. "start in other timezones"
that'll tell you exactly what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i added youtube's link, it'll be broadcasting everything apparently!
and moved to the portal. good work lucky luke


----------



## Raika (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm I'm gonna catch Ubisoft's, Nintendo and Sony's, I'd better make a note and paste it on my wall. I'm prone to forget things (especially times and dates) easily.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where are you guys gonna watch?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 14, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Could you add am and pm to the time cause im not sure and i dont know a lot about timezones.


If it's 01:00 - 11:59 it's AM and it's like a 12-hour clock, when it goes past that, 12:00 - 24:00 it's like a 24-hour clock, basic rule I use if it it's 13:00 or after, I take away two numbers off the second number and whatever that number turns out to be is the time in PM, e.g, 14:00 would go to 12:00 and then go to 2:00, making it 2PM. I know this may sound confusing, but you will get used to it eventually.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 14, 2010)

Philippines should wake up at 5AM for the EA media after a short sleep from watching Microsoft's 1:30AM briefing.

Again, at 8AM, it's Ubisoft's Media briefing.

Again, this time is for Philippines (+8 GMT countries)

I do not know if I will be able to sleep tomorrow (later) since I have to watch it at 1:30am with an in-definite time and again at 5AM and then again at 8AM


----------



## frogmyster3 (Jun 14, 2010)

So Microsoft's is definitely half past then? I keep hearing on the hour and then half past.

I'll be watching Microsoft's later on probably through Xbox.com although it didn't work there last year for me. But now I'm on a different machine so hopefully all is well. Then tomorrow Nintendo's although I'm not decided where at. As for the others I'll just read the news that comes out of them rather than watching. I started watching Sony's twice in the past few years and it's made of boredom.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 14, 2010)

bookmarked. thanks


----------



## m|kk| (Jun 14, 2010)

Please don't forget the Tempcast episides that will start airing live 1.5 hours before Microsoft's press conference today and a half hour before Nintendo's press conference tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See news post further down on the front page for more info!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2010)

lol What about Sony for Tempcast episides ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: to clarify


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 14, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Gametrailers have been far better and more reliable in recent years than Gamespot.


I'll watch it on gamespot and if I get annoyed too much by commercials or stream quality I'll switch over to gametrailers.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 14, 2010)

Good schedule for us in the west (obviously).


----------



## ByteMunch (Jun 14, 2010)

Gamespot got the times wrong? Apparantly it was "Delayed" By 1/2 an hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Just saw a quick demo of kinect on BBC... Looks ever-so-slightly glitchy...


----------



## neveras (Jun 14, 2010)

So they start it with Call of Duty Vietnam?


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 14, 2010)

Buffering ....   maybe because i live in the netherlands


----------



## neveras (Jun 14, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Buffering ....   maybe because i live in the netherlands


Try the Gametrailers one, it's much much better.
Also, for f's sakes.. I had exclusivity deals for maps and add-on content.
It's RETARDED

Edit:Metal Gear Solid Rising does not at all look interesting...
Edit2: Gears of War looks great however. Definite pick-up.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

is anyone else getting "undefined" for the live streams?


----------



## Goli (Jun 14, 2010)

I can see the MS one on GT perfectly fine.
MGS: Rising looks pretty good, even if a bit too... bloody.
GoW 3 doesn't interest me.
And Fable III looks pretty good, I hate the art style though, here's hoping they announce something that won't make me want to sell my Xbox!
Oh and Codename: Kingdoms, when I saw that I thought: God of War clone.
What's up with Kudo Tsunoda's avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Joy Ride looks pretty fun, I loves me some MK clones!
YourShape ripped EyeToy Kinetic wholsale.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 14, 2010)

Crytek and Gears of war looks beast, can't wait to pick it up!
Can't wait for Nintendo's and Sony's!!


----------



## neveras (Jun 14, 2010)

Color me impressed, I'm actually excited for a Halo game.
That -never- Happens.

I didn't see nearly enough of Fable to even form an opinion.

LOL, TERRIBLE ACTING DURING KINECT VIDEO CHAT.


----------



## Issac (Jun 14, 2010)

zzz sports now........ too much focus on espn!


----------



## neveras (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW REVOLUTIONARY, I CAN WATCH SPORTS! ON MY TELEVISION!


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 14, 2010)

so from what i have so far
*Gears of War 3
*Call of Duty
*Kinetics (and games)
*espn sports on xbox

yea looking good for microsoft this year, not this doesnt look like a good line up


----------



## neveras (Jun 14, 2010)

The your shape thing actually seemed kind of cool, I like the combat training aspect, reminds me of the fist of the north star arcade game.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 14, 2010)

the STAR WARS thing sucks!!!!


----------



## neveras (Jun 14, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> the STAR WARS thing sucks!!!!


It certainly looks the weakest of the Kinect stuff they've shown.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it me or is Kinect getting lamer and lamer?


----------



## ByteMunch (Jun 14, 2010)

OH SHIZZLE! SHIPPING TODAY!


----------



## Goli (Jun 14, 2010)

And it's over, I'm interested in Joy Ride, Kinetic Adventures and Dance Central, but it isn't enough for me not to sell it... the best part of this was the Xbox 360 slim, sexy!


----------



## berlinka (Jun 14, 2010)

F%$*#ing hell! The new Xbox 360 for sale RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my God.

Everyone there just got a free Xbox slim...


----------



## killeryunran (Jun 14, 2010)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> Oh my God.
> 
> Everyone there just got a free Xbox slim...



I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Fudge (Jun 14, 2010)

Way to pull a Sega Saturn Microsoft


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent post, was just going to search for those times when I went to GBAtemp. 
Can't wait till my Wednesday exam is over, then I'll have some time to see the recent gaming news.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 14, 2010)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> Oh my God.
> 
> Everyone there just got a free Xbox slim...


yeah. DAMN IT!


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

WTF FUCKING NEW XBOX! IT HAS INBUILT KINECT FOR THE SAME PRICE?? I'm GETTING MY OLD ONE TRADED IN TOMORROW. MICROSOFT, what a load of FAGS free xbox slim? if it breaks within the first 2 seconds i wont be surprisedd


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 14, 2010)

FUCK!!! The slim is available right now on the Conference and this week for the rest of us. WOW!! I want the slim one!!!

I missed 1 hour due to I overslept. huhuhuhu.....Is Kinect the only important for 1 hour? fill me in for the first hour. please. unless the one in youtube is summarized the currently video


----------



## Goli (Jun 14, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> WTF FUCKING NEW XBOX! IT HAS INBUILT KINECT FOR THE SAME PRICE?? I'm GETTING MY OLD ONE TRADED IN TOMORROW. MICROSOFT, what a load of FAGS free xbox slim? if it breaks within the first 2 seconds i wont be surprisedd


It does NOT have built in Kinect.
And every Xbox is Kinect ready :/.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

i wonder what nintendo will give them? a jug full of iwata's piss, probably. each. with compliments. in the post. without a lock-seal lid.

p.s. goli, it's kinect ready. i got it wrong. who cares, i've done my flaming post.

edit: time for some self-advertising. visit my site. here


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 14, 2010)

They'er going to buy the new slim today not get one free. Just to correct demonicstrife and other people thinking the same


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

MS are also [idiots]. it was just MS's latest tactic to get positive not negative reports. For once. yeah. go on then - 

"free xbox slim, we attached a camera to the front that will look at you all the time even when you're sleeping thanks to new *snipKinect™ technology, patented by us. Also, give us a good report or your new xbox slim will kill you with its new kinectKiller™ feature, which will gas your room while your sleeping if it's intelligent AI thinks your going to slag it/us off again."


----------



## supervenice (Jun 14, 2010)

shit---the KINECT IS GIGANTOSAURUS BIG!!!

i thought it was as big as a webcam....


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

...and those reporters got it FREE


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 14, 2010)

g4tv ****ed us over. they had golden eye on instead of the microsoft. Fucking bastards!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 14, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> g4tv ****ed us over. they had golden eye on instead of the microsoft. Fucking bastards!


LOL. That's why I watch Live Streams. Here's youtube's for later. http://www.youtube.com/e3


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect seem alright especially that ( forget Kinect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Natal Video.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 14, 2010)

We released a new xbox, but we didnt fix the red ring of death, BUTS IT STILL A NEW XBOX =D


----------



## Goli (Jun 14, 2010)

EA conference is LIVE!
Need for Speed looks like Burnout.
Dead Space 2 is creepy as hell, so it gets the job done wonderfully from what is being shown.
Okay, what the hell, one of the EA staffers paints his nails black o.o.
Also, MS fails miserably, the said every game shown after a certain poinyt was xbox exclusive, guess what, EA sports active 2 is coming to wii and ps3!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I'll probably watch the Nintendo stream, but I'll do so only halfheartedly. I mean, we all know the 3DS will be interesting, but I'm not going to get one until it has a working flashcart or solid hack to play backups for it.  Never mind the fact that since I'm blind in one eye the 3D visuals won't work for me anyway.  The regular DS probably won't have many interesting announcements and I'm not interested in any version of Wii.

I also couldn't care less about the other company's streams. 

I honestly think I'm at the end of my gamer life.  Developer's just don't make the kinds of games I like anymore.  My favorite genres (shmups, fighting, action platformers (that aren't cutesy), general old-school arcade gaming)  don't sell anymore, so no one makes them anymore. I sit here and watch people go gaga over various games all the time, but I try them and I don't like them.  Kinda frustrating actually.  It essentially goes back to what I said in the one blog I wrote here on  GBAtemp......

....sigh.....


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

So uh, the OP should be updated with the Sony conference and strike the EA one, also, Ubisoft's one is live!
They're showing Child of Eden, looks cool!
Joey McHale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, gave me some weird Final Fantasy vibes o.o.
The skateboarding games is basically deBlob: skateboarding edition.
OMG RAYMAN ORIGINS!


----------



## dogman (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's my BG&E2?!


----------



## anaxs (Jun 15, 2010)

watched microsoft and ea and ubisoft, but nintendoes happens while im at school


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just curious. where can I watch the conference now? I would like to see microsofts.


----------



## doeo (Jun 15, 2010)

The little girl destroyed Kinectimals at the end when she was all like "SKITTLES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 STOP IT TICKLES.... :'( "
And me? Oh
I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


Spoiler


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

dogman said:
			
		

> Where's my BG&E2?!


I was hoping that they would throw some informations during the conference


----------



## Adr990 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh now all I wanna know is, how to record the live stream in either just Video or HD for free? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## Midna (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's confrence starts very soon!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Nintendo's confrence starts very soon!


Still 2 hours...


----------



## eyeball226 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's apparently going to start pretty shortly and it's currently 4pm GMT. Did someone forget we're on DST in the UK currently?


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's E3 conference is starting up, if you see it at http://e3.nintendo.com/ you'll get to see it in ways not even the audience at the actual show will, or so said Cammie just a few seconds ago.
IT STARTED ZOMG!!111
ZELDA!85t7352783123
skyward swordduiyo12oi8ryo


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's conference started


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 15, 2010)

There goes the Zelda rumors...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

It on temp cast too...


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

ZELDA SKYWARD SWORD!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 15, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> ZELDA SKYWARD SWORD!


Yeah, it's so amazing. *o*


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

Watching Nintendo's one right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I didn't miss too much of it


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate 3G connection. huhuhu

super lag on youtube/e3. I cant acccess on nintendo.com


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

SMOOTH ON NINTENDO WEBSITE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweet. New Zelda. What does it call?I miss it


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 15, 2010)

The stream on the Nintendo website works fine for me


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Your items are in your pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The controls seem... Not fully perfected :/
Ah well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't got a Wii anyway sooooo...
Edit: bow fail


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

So it looks like they're using every Wii Sports/Resort game mechanic for items in Zelda!
You can whip things... with a whip!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 15, 2010)

LMAO interference from the crowd. What's with the Zelda game, it's the realistic Link but in Toon-style...I don't like it.


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great, and hopefully they spend some time perfecting the controls it looks pretty clunky right now.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 15, 2010)

That went out bad.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Link looks like a girl >.>
Well even worse, like a non-gay pretending to be the 'gay' girlish thingy :/
The way he walks o.o
The way he holds his sword (he's left handed anyway)
THE SKIRT! O.O


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> LMAO interference from the crowd. What's with the Zelda game, it's the realistic Link but in Toon-style...I don't like it.


It looks a lot like the Link from the Oracle of Ages/Seasons with a bit of Twilight Princess's Link.
Mario Sports?
Ok, chart time!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> That went out bad.


Not necessarily, but yeah, like the other guy said, they have plenty of time to fine tune the controls.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooo... @ Nintendo's stream, we get exclusive stuff?
Where is it? >


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

A Mario sports game.

Saw that coming.... Doesn't look bad though.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 15, 2010)

I could just eat a bag of Maynards Sport Mix now. But I don't have any! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...damn you Nintendo!


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

This sounds desperate, instead of TALKING about the Wii being on top, show us more reasons WHY. 
We don't give a damn about numbers, we want to see what's going on.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Wii Party...
Bad part of the conference started!
Wii Party looks fun though.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it me or do these games suck?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol'd @ no one clapping for Wii Party.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN SUN


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN SUN DARK DAWN!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

WELL FINALLY!!!


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDENEYE


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

GOLDEN AAAAAIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Lame GoldenEye trailer.
Epic Mickey time!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

aaand EPIC MICKEY


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

EPIC MICKEY!!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's stream just won't work for me. Huh.....


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

IS Epic Mickey a platformer/wrpg hybrid?


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

It's long...........What next?


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

KIRBY?!?!
OMG KIRBY WII ANNOUNCEMENT!¿=·?=($"=u32oiry
OMG ITS THE CUTEST THING EVER CREATED


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

KIRBY WII! WOOT


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

KIRBY!?!?!? HELL YEAH


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

Everything get my interest except Mickey. Does not mean it sucks, but I just not a Mickey fan boy


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

KIRBY?! HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

Epic Kirby? xD


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

This looks pretty awesome, reminds me of Paper Mario.  Cloth Kirby.


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

HELL YEAH. The kirby is cutee


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

This kirby game looks awesome xD


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

Look like Paper Mario


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

But does he still SUCK?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirby's Epic Yarn LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

When does this conference finish? I don't know ;_;


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> EPIC MICKEY!!
> Looks cool ...
> 
> 
> QUOTE(demonicstrife @ Jun 15 2010, 11:38 AM) Nintendo's stream just won't work for me. Huh.....




me either ...


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

XENOBLADE!
Oh it was metroid...
I still hope they announce it so I can supoort them with my monnies


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

Try GameTrailers they are talking about Dragon Quest 9 coming in 26 days now


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

METROID OTHER M


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

NOW ITS METROID OTHER M


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Nope, zero interest in Metroid I'm afraid.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

METROID. FUCK. YEAH.


----------



## Reckless (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm all games look rather booring... zelda was ok, kirbey too

metroid looks awesome but we all knowed this already


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

DK!?!?


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

YEAHHHH DONKEY KONG§!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

2D Donkey Kong Country, ala NSMBW


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

DONKEY KONG!?!?!?


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong. FTFW.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Kong is freaking awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: ZOMG 3DS

EDIT2: It seems 3DS will be its final name?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS!!


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS!!?!?!?!


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

NINTENDO 3DS!!!


----------



## nico445 (Jun 15, 2010)

stupid fucking internet. not one stream will load :@ , is there a place where i can see it afterwards?


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

I think 3DS is final name


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> I think 3DS is final name



I've been telling people that was likely, all I got was "Nerrrrr, it can't be da final name, durrrrrrrrr, it's the codename so kent beeeee"

Looks very much like the mock ups.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS LOOKS EPIC


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> stupid fucking internet. not one stream will load :@ , is there a place where i can see it afterwards?


When they're all finished, they replay the streams on youtube.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

When does this conference end? Answer please


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

3DSasoihfoias *dies*


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

WOOOOOT!

IWATA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally we see it!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG IT HAS 2 CAMERAS! 3D FOTO'S (and maybe even video? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Saying exactly the same thing I said a few days ago, that you can't have a 3D screen that's also a touch screen because it destroys the illusion, only bottom screen touch screen.


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

The design looks same


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

GYROCENSOR o.o
This isn't nintendo... Or is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*faints*
Edit: 3D camera


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Project Sora. KINGDOM HEEEEAAAAARRRTS


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus Uprising!


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

kid icarus0'128409217


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

A Pit game?!?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> Oh shit, Kid Icarus.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome, Kid Icarus.  Graphics don't look a huge improvement on the DS, certainly not GameCube level, but then one of my fears was that it would be stupidly over powered for a handheld like the PSP was.


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

While the game looks great, it looks EXACTLY like a DS game.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

NOOOOOO!!! Nintendo's stream fails... NOW! -.-


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 15, 2010)

This sounds way to fucking awesome.
To bad my internet sucks or else i would watch it


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOO!!! Nintendo's stream fails... NOW! -.-



IGN stream still working for me.  Talking about 3DS searching for access points and other systems while in sleep mode, downloading ghost data, new stages, high scores etc from other systems without you knowing.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sooooo gonna buy the 3ds


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> I'm sooooo gonna buy the 3ds


+1


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> I'm sooooo gonna buy the 3ds


this


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

NINTENDOGS 3DS


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF? NintendoCats?!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> NINTENDOGS 3DS


+ CATS!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Hinting at strong 3rd party support from the offset, due to the success of the DS (if you remember, publishers were sitting back at the start of the DS's life because they were expecting the PSP to do better)


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

akñsjhfoisahifsoa kh3ds


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

k-kingdom hearts 3D!!??!?


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

METAL GEAR?


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

what were the other square enix games?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

METAL GEAR SOLID for 3DS! WOOT


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, looks like they're gonna have some powerful 3rd party support from the get-go.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> what were the other square enix games?


thats the only one revealed


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was also Final Fantasy "something" (Too small for me to read) and something else.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

It said final fantasy and some other thing.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

am i the only who thought the audience was getting a free 3ds?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm scared of that 3ds o...o 
It steals people...
It doesn't print money


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

Any graphic specs info??

It is hilarious!!


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope the 3DS comes with the girls


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay girls (with 3dses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy shit, they're giving everyone a 3DS and a free sex slave attached!


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

free girls and a 3ds!?!?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking forward to the dump of this tech demo


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, Nintendo seriously owned this year


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww they didn't give us a release date :/





I wuntz teh 3ds NAO!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 15, 2010)

Great show! Just the interferences with the Wiimote-Pointer (in Zelda and Mickey) where a real pain in the ass...


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I was blown away by the 3DS. Good luck, Sony.


----------



## Reckless (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone got specs on 3DS?

Looked very pixelated on the stage!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

the 3DS


where the mic I miss it or is their is no mic :/


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

Now it's Sony's turn! It's gonna be hard to top Nintendo though!!


----------



## Dr.Razor (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3DS looks pretty cool =D


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jun 15, 2010)

During that advert thing showing off the 3DS a spaceship from Starfox came out....

3DS Starfox hopefully !!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Now it's Sony's turn! It's gonna be hard to top Nintendo though!!



Don't worry, oversized hostile crustaceans to the rescue.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Let's see what Sony's brought to the table.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to say that I`m a little disappointed, because Xenoblade or LastStory weren`t shown but maybe they want to save some infos and announcements for other events...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 15, 2010)

Fantastic job Nintendo. Too good. I want almost everything shown.


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> the 3DS
> 
> 
> where the mic I miss it or is their is no mic :/


I believe there's mic. There's backward compatibility and Nintendogs+Cats


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 15, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Fantastic job Nintendo. Too good. I want almost everything shown.



same here!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 15, 2010)

i didnt see it but considering the comments, i guess they have topped everything now... unless sony announces a cheaper PSP2 and special Move games, wonderful


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 15, 2010)

Reckless said:
			
		

> Someone got specs on 3DS?
> 
> Looked very pixelated on the stage!



Reckless, if you consider the fact that they showed the Kid Icarus gameplay on a much bigger screen than that of the 3DS, it actually should look great on the smaller 3DS screen.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus trailer for those who missed it.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 15, 2010)

gah, i didnt see most of em i only saw how 3ds is and zelda wii also kid icarus, man Nintendo is kicking ass i want too see how sony tops this off microsoft just didnt make any improvements, or barely anything, and i just saw one of sony's game, graphics yer were great, but the game they were playing was just...meh, btw i know how u guys hated the new graphics for zelda but i kinda liked it, the toon graphics was more colourful since they already made it darkish like on twilight.
(edit) btw zelda still has 1 year of development so it might be much better than now!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Either nintendo gives us their 3DS release date... or else THIS!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony time!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 15, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Either nintendo gives us their 3DS release date... or else THIS!


haha, well show my friend, anyway i dont mind the unknown release date since we just saw a new DS coming out, and by the time the 3DS comes out were gonna be enjoying our time with new wii and DS games, e.g golden sun, monster hunter and ghost trick, possibly a new massive online game too, so yeah relax a little nintendo's in the lead anyway psp and psp go just lost to dsiXL, wii is owning microsoft and sony with its awsome motion feature, and all of the fun games that are out or even going to come out on DS are so great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bows down people


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

Man if Sony keeps talking about 3D im gonna die! Where's LBP 2!?!


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

That sorcery game looks pretty awesome actually.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2010)

neveras said:
			
		

> That sorcery game looks pretty awesome actually.


yeah!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

lol Funny name , invizimals .


----------



## eyeball226 (Jun 15, 2010)

neveras said:
			
		

> While the game looks great, it looks EXACTLY like a DS game.



Considering quite a lot of DS games looked worse than late N64 games, I'd say this is a big improvement. It looks nearly on par with early Gamecube.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 15, 2010)

im just wondering if the new DS will play dsl or regular ds games, otherwise it would just suck if you would have to buy new games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> im just wondering if the new DS will play dsl or regular ds games, otherwise it would just suck if you would have to buy new games.


Nintendo already said that it's backward compatible.


----------



## ericling (Jun 16, 2010)

NO SONY NEWS?!


----------



## C175R (Jun 16, 2010)

so what happen to Sony?
there is nothing interest from them that no one made any threads about them or what?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can watch the whole thing from beginning to end? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wasn't able to watch live due to crappy internet


----------



## ericling (Jun 17, 2010)

You can watch Nintendo in Youtube. Nintendo website will works too. Wait for while, more websites like IGN,Gamespot will have replay too.


----------

